# USB autosuspend

## rafaelzigx

Hello guys,

Im suffering a bit with my mouse. It get desabled everytime I boot the system. I need to unplug and plug it again so it can work fine.

I created an udev rule to fix it:

rafael@vulkan ~ $ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-usb_power_mnt.rules 

#/etc/udev/rules.d/50-usb_power_save.rules

# whitelist for usb autosuspend

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="046d", ATTR{idProduct}=="c07e", TEST=="power/control", ATTR{power/control}="on"

It worked just fine for few days but not anymore. I have to run this command manually to enable it again everytime after boot.

rafael@vulkan ~ $ echo 'on' |sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-1.2/power/control

Any ideas??

Tks and Merry Christmas

----------

## Logicien

Sometimes the modules who support Usb and the mouse need to be loaded at the early boot time. So, you can put this support in the kernel image itself or, as modules but in an initramfs. To disable the usbcore module autosuspend you can add a .conf file

```
echo 'options usbcore autosuspend=-1' >> /etc/modprobe.d/usbcore.conf
```

This .conf file need to be in the initramfs too if the usbcore module is loaded from there. Or, if the Usb and mouse support are in the kernel image, add the parameter usbcore.autosuspend=-1 at the kernel command line.

----------

